# Building an ultra high heat in 18.5" Weber silver for pizza



## sambhara (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Guys,

     This is my first post. What's brought me here is my need to get my 18.5" charcoal Weber as close to 850°F as possible. Now I've scoured the web and this forum and I haven't found any clear cut info. At the moment I've only tried heating up my grill with plain old Kingsford and I couldn't get the heat past 375°F. Before anyone asks, I'm trying to turn my charcoal grill into my own backyard pizza oven. If you have any tips I'd greatly appreciate any help.

Thanks!


----------



## Max1 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Building an ultra high heat in 18.5" Weber silver for pi*

Well first off you have come to the right place for BBQ, and grilling questions. The people on the site are very knowledgeable bunch of self proclaimed geniuses that I have ever run into. 

Now for an answer to your question. Using just charcoal will not get your fire up past i would say about 450-500 degrees. To get past that and up to like 750-800 range for what is good for pizza you would need a fuel that burn hot and fast. For this I would use some hard wood like Oak, Hickory, or Cherry. This will increase your temperature, but the wood will burn fast.

This is how I would set it up. Get a chimney of charcoal going really good, and place it in your grill like you are going to cook indirectly (to one side,) place your grates and stone on the grill let them come up to temp. It is very important that you let the stone come up to temp and not just throw it on at the last minute, this will crack your pizza stone. Well anyway let your grill and stone come up to temp with just the bed of charcoal. Just before your ready to put on your pizza place the wood over the hot coals, this will start the wood burning, and jack up the temp to atleast 700 degrees. With that your stone will increase temperature. I would let the wood burn for atleast 5 minutes before putting your pizza on the stone. This will allow your stone to come up to temp, so you can get a good crust on your pizza

Hope this helps........

Max


----------



## dledmo (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Building an ultra high heat in 18.5" Weber silver for pi*

Lump charcoal burns hotter than regular briquettes. What are you using as a temperature gauge?  Kingsford should at least get you to 500, at least it does for me on my Weber.


----------



## Old Dave (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Building an ultra high heat in 18.5" Weber silver for pi*

With some additional air, you could bake that pizza at 2000 degrees in about 17 seconds.


----------



## sambhara (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Building an ultra high heat in 18.5" Weber silver for pi*

Ha! The wet-vac to the Weber looks ridiculous.

Anyway, Thanks for the advise. I'm going to out and buy some hard wood ASAP and try what what're suggesting Max. I think part of my problem was that when I tried to heat it up last time, it was humid and windy out, I'm thinking that's why I couldn't get the Kingsford past 375. Anyway, I much prefer cooking on natural wood so I'll give it a shot. If I still can't get it up that high I'll go buy a wet-vac from Home Depot.


----------



## Old Dave (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Building an ultra high heat in 18.5" Weber silver for pi*

My Friend, that wet vac was a joke and I don't think you will need it with a full load of lump and the vents all open. Try to get the pizza near the tip of the flame and you will have it where you want it.


----------



## sparks1 (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Building an ultra high heat in 18.5" Weber silver for pi*

Go here http://www.pizzamaking.com they'll answer a lot of your questions.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Building an ultra high heat in 18.5" Weber silver for pi*

I bake pizzas in my smoker @ 400 to 450 all the time.  It takes a little longer than the hotter temps, but it's fantastic, and it doesn't burn the seasoning off of my smoker.

BOB


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Building an ultra high heat in 18.5" Weber silver for pi*

What is the purpose of cooking a pizza that hot?  I've cooked a dozen or so pizzas and some calzones and have cooked them probably in the 400º range and they turn out great.  You CAN certainly get a Kettle up to 850º if need be with lump or briquettes.  

Lump does NOT burn hotter than briquettes.  Briquettes burn longer, but not hotter.  I believe the Naked Whiz or someone has a good article about this.


----------



## Max1 (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Building an ultra high heat in 18.5" Weber silver for pi*

It cooks it faster, that helps when your hungry.... LOL.... From what I have read in some cook books I have it depends on what type of cheese you use. Most call for the temp to be around 500 degrees to melt the cheese properly and to also cook the sauce at the same rate. 

Well thats what I get from it.  :P


----------



## dledmo (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Building an ultra high heat in 18.5" Weber silver for pi*

Actually it is the type of flour for the crust.  Cooking at a high temp is better for the thin crust for which a certain type of flour works best, stuff like gluten content and how finely it is ground.  I don't know which flour it is, but if that flour were used for something like deep dish the crust would be terrible.  Pizza dough is a science unto itself.  I have the pizzamaking forum in my favorites, lots of good information but I rarely go there.  Maybe that should change ...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Building an ultra high heat in 18.5" Weber silver for pi*



			
				Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> What is the purpose of cooking a pizza that hot?  I've cooked a dozen or so pizzas and some calzones and have cooked them probably in the 400º range and they turn out great.  You CAN certainly get a Kettle up to 850º if need be with lump or briquettes.
> 
> Lump does NOT burn hotter than briquettes.  Briquettes burn longer, but not hotter.  I believe the Naked Whiz or someone has a good article about this.




From MY past experience, not scientific, just my observations, Kingsford in my chimney burns fine, comes up to temp and I can grab the handle of the chimney and dump it on to the grill. When I use lump, the metal on the chimney is glowing red and I need a mitt to grab the handle and dump it on to the grill. Now I know I didn't use a thermometer on this but I'm pretty damn sure glowing metal is hotter then non glowing metal. Like I said, just my observation!


----------



## Kembr (Mar 7, 2016)

yes this is certainly what we do.

I don't even had a idea that i can cook pizza on my weber spirit sp 310


----------

